# Don't forget



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:clock: go back tonight


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> :clock: go back tonight


really???


do they do it differently in Egypt then?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> really???
> 
> 
> do they do it differently in Egypt then?




They sure do... they went back 6 weeks ago.. then forward after a month and now they go back again until April. 
Our normal months are April and September ... but for Ramadan we went back an hour.

Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> They sure do... they went back 6 weeks ago.. then forward after a month and now they go back again until April.
> Our normal months are April and September ... but for Ramadan we went back an hour.
> 
> Maiden


they change the clocks for Ramadan? - that must get confusing


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> they change the clocks for Ramadan? - that must get confusing




Only when it is in the summer months.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, got me some more sleep


----------

